

Live updates about the ukrainian conflict - diggan
http://www.reddit.com/live/3rgnbke2rai6hen7ciytwcxadi

======
beltex
[http://www.reddit.com/r/pics/comments/1zct8q/mobilization_uk...](http://www.reddit.com/r/pics/comments/1zct8q/mobilization_ukrainians_joining_the_military/)

